# How to get these waves



## (:KrIsTy:) (Feb 3, 2008)

How do i get waves like these?


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 3, 2008)

There's a curling iron out called the "waver" that will do these curls.  My friend just bought one & it makes these beachy type waves.  I would recommend doing them the day after you wash your hair...that makes them look the best


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 3, 2008)

i also do that by taking my large curling iron and taking the hair and wrapping around the iron as opposed to clamping it and curling it that way. After I do all the pieces I put spray and stuff in it and shake it up.


----------



## berri_yumz (Feb 3, 2008)

^ I second snow white's suggestion.


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Feb 3, 2008)

get an amazing hair stylist like hers haha! lool or you can try paul brown ceramic straighter ( i know it sounds odd but it can give you waves/curls better than ANY other curler I've tried!) only needs a bita practice and sectioning small amounts ata time


----------



## yahighness (Feb 7, 2008)

To get wavy curls for my thick hair, I usually put it in a messy bun after a shower, and I spray as much hair spray as i want. When my hair is no longer wet, I just take it out and voila! The only thing about this is that you get different results each time haha. HTH!


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 29, 2008)

I love Jessica Simpson's hair, so I've definitely paid attention to it!
She keeps her hair should length or shorter, and the rest of it are extensions. I seems to me that her extensions are wavy, because in every picture where she has wavy hair, her natural hair is straight, but the bottom/under layer of her hair is wavy. That doesn't answer your question, I know, but I wanted to point that out! IDK what it means though.. that she makes sure her extensions are wavy hair?
I purchased a triple-barrel curling iron (Vidal Sassoon from Ulta) to get waves like this.. and I was so horrible disappointed! I had to be very exact with the placement of the iron, and it took for ever, and the end result wasn't close to worth the effort. I have seen a "jumbo" triple barrel curling iron that I think would work much better, since the waves would be so tight. It's made by Revlon, and is currently on sale at Ulta, here.


----------



## Shenanigans (May 29, 2008)

My hair does this normally and I hate it, lol.  Never happy with what we have, eh?


----------



## kimmy (May 30, 2008)

she looks like her dog haha. awesome. shenanigans, my hair is like that too, and i'm not a fan either.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 31, 2008)

sleeping in two loose braids will work also.

i do that alot. after u shower just apply some volume mousse and make 2 braids. make sure they are loose and big though becuz the tighter/smaller u make them the kinkier ur wave will get!


----------



## user79 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shenanigans* 

 
_My hair does this normally and I hate it, lol.  Never happy with what we have, eh?_

 
Ditto!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 2, 2008)

i use my GHD straighteners... they are great for curling and making waves as well as obviously.. straightening


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 2, 2008)

GHDs you can do anything with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if you don't wanna use heat maybe you can put your hair into two plaits?

Even though whenever I try it, it looks cr*p but might work for you..


----------

